# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Thoughts on Puerto Rico?

## katva

I've never been....Tom loves the culture there....and my SIL has a couple of buddy passes for us on United :) 

I've always liked the look/idea of the  Horned Dorset Hotel , on the very far end of the island.  Of course the Ritz would be nice.....Any other thoughts/ideas??  We do like the idea of perhaps renting an apartment in Old San Juan.

I would be grateful for any experiences anyone may have had.  I realize it's not at ALL like SBH, and that's part of the reason I would like to go---to see another part of the Caribbean, and the culture.

----------


## katva

.....so, if any of you have been to the Rincon area and beaches,  the Ritz, and/or stayed in Old San Juan, I'd love to hear your thoughts!  It's really hard to tell from reviews I've read elsewhere.  

Food?  Beaches? ....

----------


## MIke R

been to Rincon surfing years ago....it is the islands surf mecca...very raw and undeveloped.....beaches  are some what rocky.....daughter went two years ago with BF who is an avid surfer and  she didnt like it for the  reasons mentioned above...most people go to Rincon to surf

I like Old San Juan..did many cruises with Mom and we often originated from San Juan which meant an overnight stay...always stayed at the Marriot Resort and Stellaris Casino on Condado Beach which we liked...the Ritz is very nice too....

----------


## katva

Ok, great!  Surfing does sound like the big deal on that end of the island.  So....if we spent 5 days on that end,  and 5 days in Old San Juan .....are there any local restaurants and spots to visit?   I worry only that Tom would quickly be bored with the Rincon area unless there are some local restaurants and spots

----------


## MIke R

yeah I went to a few good ones in old San Juan...but the names escape me......I'll ask my Mom tomorrow....she will know the names

----------


## katva

Thanks! !!!

Have a wonderful time with your Mom!

----------


## MIke R

Mom has already been here and is back...I meant I'll call her....LOL


but you should message my daughter on facebook and ask her where she ate and drank in Rincon

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  will do...

----------


## BBT

Look at Vieques there is a new W there that is very nice

----------


## katva

Oh, yeah---thanks BBT!  I forgot about that!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Kathy,
Just saw this...

We're been to Vieques and Culebra and had a great time in both.  Very rustic and laid back.  The beaches on both islands are amazing and mainly deserted.  Great snorkling and Vieques has a bioluminescent bay.  The W is supposed to be nice (it was something else when we were there and closed to be renovated) but we are not much into mega-resorts.  If we went back I would stay at The Inn on the Blue Horizon, Hix House or Hacienda Tamarindo.  We stayed at Bravo Beach Hotel.

----------

